# Xbox Live Marketplace Release Schedule



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

As with the activity list I'll try keep this as up to date as possible. This post is a little late, but for anyone interested here is the last week or so release list.

*Xbox LIVE Deal of the Week:*
Feb. 15: Battlefield 1943, 800 Microsoft Points

*Xbox LIVE Games on Demand:*
Feb. 9: Street Fighter IV 
Feb. 9: Halo Wars (Europe, Australia and New Zealand) 
Feb. 16: Resident Evil 5
Feb. 16: Beautiful Katamari
Feb. 16: Viva Piñata: Party Animals (Japan)


*Xbox LIVE Arcade*:
Feb. 10: Darwinia +, 1200 points
Feb. 17: The Misadventures of PB Winterbottom, 800 points

*Xbox Avatars Marketplace:*
These are just a few of the collections scheduled for the Xbox LIVE Avatar Marketplace.
Feb. 11: Operation Flashpoint: Dragon Rising 
Feb. 16: Resident Evil 5
Feb. 18: Metro 2033


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Here is a list of upcoming content scheduled for the Xbox LIVE Marketplace from March 23rd.

Xbox LIVE Deal of the Week:
March 29: Cyber Troopers Virtual-On Oratorio Tangram, 800 Points
April 5: Geometry Wars: Retro Evolved 2, 400 points each 

Xbox LIVE Games on Demand:
March 23: Avatar The Last Airbender: The Burning Earth 
March 23: Operation Darkness (Japan)
March 23: SEGA Superstars Tennis
March 30: Record of Agarest War: Reappearance (Japan)


Xbox LIVE Arcade:
The Block Party promotion wraps up this week with:
March 24: Game Room, Free to download. Individual games will cost 240 to 400 points
March 31: Mega Man 10, 800 points

Xbox Avatar Marketplace:
These are just a few of the collections scheduled for the Xbox LIVE Avatar Marketplace.
March 23: Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2 
March 25: Sonic & Sega All-Stars Racing
April 1: Army of Two: 40th Day
April 1: Avatar Marketplace Spring Collection

Also, the following Xbox 360 Game Add-Ons are scheduled to be available:

March 30:Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2 Stimulus Package, 1200 Points

Also, on April 1 from 12:00 pm ET/9am PT through April 5 at 12:00 pm ET/9am PT, Xbox LIVE Silver members can enjoy features that are reserved exclusively for Xbox LIVE Gold members – including Netflix, Facebook, Twitter, Last.fm and premier multiplayer features. Sign up for a free Xbox LIVE account today and be prepared to play. 

SALE: Between April 1st and April 7th, there will be Ten Arcade Games on sale (like Super Street Fighter II HD, South Park LET'S GO TOWER DEFENSE PLAY and Defense Grid: The Awakening) I’ll post the complete list of titles and sale prices as soon as get my hands on it.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Here is a list of upcoming content scheduled for the Xbox LIVE Marketplace, availability may differ in some regions.

Xbox LIVE Deal of the Week:
April 12: Left 4 Dead Crash Course, 320 Points
April 12: The Maw, 400 Points (Japan only)
April 19: Borderlands Zombie Island, 400 Points

Xbox LIVE Games on Demand:
April 13: Tomb Raider: Legend (North America)
April 13: Devil May Cry 4 (Europe, Australia and New Zealand) 
April 20: Halo 3 (All Xbox LIVE Regions) 
April 20: Saints Row (Europe)

Xbox LIVE Arcade:
April 14: Final Fight: Double Impact, 800 Points

Xbox Avatar Marketplace:
These are just a few of the collections scheduled for the Xbox LIVE Avatar Marketplace.
April 13: Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell Conviction 
April 15: Forza Motorsport 3

Also, the following Xbox 360 Game Add-Ons are scheduled to be available:
April 7 Mega Man 10 Bass (160 Points) and Mega Man 10 Special Stage 1 (80 Points) Game Add-ons 
April 13: Forza Motorsport® 3 Road & Track Car Pack, 400 Points

PLUS, over one million of you voted on Xbox LIVE Arcade for the best XBLA games of 2009. Here are the winners:
Best Overall Arcade Game: Trials HD 
Best Original Game: Splosion Man
Best Family Game: Hasbro Family Game Night
Best Co-Operative Multiplayer: Battlefield 1943
Best Competitive Multiplayer: Battlefield 1943
Best Solo Game: Shadow Complex
Best Innovation: Trials HD
Best Graphics: Shadow Complex
Best Classic/Remake: Banjo-Tooie


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Here is a list of upcoming content scheduled for the Xbox LIVE Marketplace. Regional variations may apply.

*Xbox LIVE Deal of the Week:*
April 26: The Dishwasher: Dead Samurai, 400 points 
May 3: Zombie Apocalypse, 400 points

*Xbox LIVE Games on Demand:*
April 27: Shrek the Third (All regions except Japan)
April 27: Far Cry (North America)
April 27: Kane & Lynch: Dead Men (North America)

*Xbox LIVE Arcade:*
April 28: Game Room :Super Breakout, Pitfall!, Megamania , Night Stalker , Rack ‘Em Up, Realsports Volleyball, Basketball.
April 29: Tecmo Bowl, 800 points


*Xbox Avatar Marketplace:*
These are just a few of the collections scheduled for the Xbox LIVE Avatar Marketplace.
April 22: Saints Row 2
April 29: Diesel

*Also, the following Xbox 360 Game Add-Ons are scheduled to be available:*
April 22: Left 4 Dead 2 The Passing, 560 points
April 28: Mega Man 10 Game Add-ons: Endless Attack mode, Special Stage 2 and Special Stage 3, 80 points each.
April 29: Just Cause 2 Game Add-on: Black Market Aerial Pack, 160 points
April 29: BioShock 2 Game Add-on: Rapture Metro, 800 points


PLUS: On May 3rd, the Halo: Reach multiplayer beta will kick off. Everyone that has Halo 3: ODST will have access. You do have yours, right?


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Here is a list of upcoming content scheduled for the Xbox LIVE Marketplace* Please see the blog post I’ll make for each of these for regional availability.

Xbox LIVE Deal of the Week:
May 17: The Secret of Monkey Island: Special Edition, 400 Microsoft Points

Xbox LIVE Games on Demand:
May 11: Tom Clancy's EndWar

Xbox LIVE Arcade:
May 5: Zeno Clash Ultimate Edition, 1200 points
May 5: RayStorm HD, 1200 Microsoft Points
May 12: Rocket Knight, 1200 points
June 2: Snoopy Flying Ace, 800 points

This Wednesday May 5th the next Game Room pack will be available which will includes: Super Breakout, Pitfall!, Megamania, Night Stalker, Rack 'Em Up, Realsports Volleyball and Basketball

Xbox Avatar Marketplace:
These are just a few of the collections scheduled for the Xbox LIVE Avatar Marketplace.
May 6: FF XIII 
May 6: Game Room 
May 13: Army of Two 
May 13: A World of Keflings

Also, the following Xbox 360 Game Add-Ons are scheduled to be available:
May 7: Lips Miley Cyrus Song Pack, 440 Microsoft Points each 
May 11: Forza Motorsport 3: “Exotic Car Pack” 400 Microsoft Points 
May 13: Super Street Fighter™ IV: “Super Shoryuken Pack”, 320 Microsoft Points 
May 18: Dragon Age: Origins “Darkspawn Chronicles”, 400 Microsoft Points 
Spring 2010: Magic: The Gathering – Duels of the Planeswalkers “Expansion Pack 2”, 400 Microsoft Points

PLUS: The Halo: Reach Multiplayer beta is under way right now…find your Halo: ODST disc, drop it in and follow these directions to get in on the action.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

This weeks Xbox LIVE Deal of the week is 6 different deals with savings of up to 50% off and are now available for Xbox LIVE Gold members:

Normal Price - - - - - - DOTW Price Savings
Worms 2: Armageddon -800 - 400 - 50%
Serious Sam HD - - - - 1200 - 800 - 33%
Peggle - - - - - - - - - 800 - 400 - 50%
Duke Nukem 3D - - - - 800 - 400 - 50%
Battlefield 1943 - - - - 1200 - 800 - 33%
Call of Duty Classic - - 1200 - 800 - 33%


You must be an Xbox LIVE Gold member to access this special DOTW pricing which will start Monday, June 7, 2010. 

Xbox LIVE Games on Demand:
June 8: Red Faction Guerrilla
June 8: Need for Speed Undercover

Xbox LIVE Arcade:
June 9: Earthworm Jim HD (800 points)

Plus, The LEGO Harry Potter demo will be available on June 7th


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Coming soon to the Xbox LIVE Marketplace

Here is a list of upcoming content scheduled for the Xbox LIVE Marketplace*
Please see the blog post I’ll make for each of these for pricing and/or regional availability

Xbox LIVE Arcade:
October 6: Comic Jumper, 1200 Microsoft Points
October 13: Pinball FX 2, Free game download. Tables purchased individually with free import from original “Pinball FX”
October 13: Sonic the Hedgehog 4 Episode I, 1200 Microsoft Points 
October 13: Dead Space Ignition, 400 Microsoft Points
October 20: Super Meat Boy, 1200 Microsoft Points

Xbox LIVE Deal of the Week** :
Week of October 11: Mass Effect 2
Overlord, 400 Microsoft Points 
Kasumi Stolen Memory, 400 Microsoft Points
Blood Dragon Armor, 160 Microsoft Points
Suit, 160 Microsoft Points 
Helmet, 80 Microsoft Points

Week of October 18 (Xbox LIVE Members’ Choice):
Battlefield: Bad Company 2 Onslaught, 400 Microsoft Points 
Battlefield: Bad Company 2 SPECACT Upgrade, 320 Microsoft Points

**Special pricing available for Xbox LIVE Gold Members

Xbox Games On Demand:
October 12: Gears of War 2

Xbox LIVE Avatar Marketplace:
October 7: Halloween Collection Update
October 7: NBA 2K11
October 14: Fable III

Xbox Game Add-Ons
October 12: Alan Wake - The Writer, 560 Microsoft Points and available worldwide

Purchase at least 2400 Microsoft Points worth of Xbox LIVE Arcade and/or Game add-on content between now and October 31, 2010 11:59 pm EST, and receive 800 Microsoft Points – FREE!. Complete details on here

*Current schedule. Subject to change. All content may not be available in all Xbox LIVE regions.


----------

